# Hyundai seemed to perform well.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I have to say i'm impressed with the way this guy beat the heck out of this car.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Florida People
smh
I think the mixture of ac exhaust and French Canadian elitism could be responsible for the constant mayhem down there


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

June132017 said:


> I have to say i'm impressed with the way this guy beat the heck out of this car.


@mch later said, after he was bailed out, that he was trying to reach a $2 sticky surge before it expired and that he definitely would have made it had it not been for the blowout.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

You can't outrun the radio.

Interceptors have speed rated tires, better suspensions and bigger radiators. They can run flat out all day long.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Florida People
> smh
> I think the mixture of ac exhaust and French Canadian elitism could be responsible for the constant mayhem down there


I plan on moving there within the next year or two. The place always felt like home to me.



The Gift of Fish said:


> @mch later said, after he was bailed out, that he was trying to reach a $2 sticky surge before it expired and that he definitely would have made it had it not been for the blowout.


I was actually trying to deliver @AveragePerson's crablegs before they got cold.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I recently discovered the Youtube Police Activity account... damn there are some crazy shootouts on that channel! It almost makes up for the loss of Live PD, one of the few shows I actually watched while we were on lockdown!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Florida People
> smh
> I think the mixture of ac exhaust and French Canadian elitism could be responsible for the constant mayhem down there


Canadian Elitism has ruined many . . . .

Superrior Socialist Attitudes . . .



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You can't outrun the radio.
> 
> Interceptors have speed rated tires, better suspensions and bigger radiators. They can run flat out all day long.


Bigger brakes too .


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

mch said:


> I plan on moving there within the next year or two. The place always felt like home to me.
> 
> 
> I was actually trying to deliver @AveragePerson's crablegs before they got cold.
> ...


Looks like a catch, take the offer it's $1/mile.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> $1/mile.


1981 rates........................


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> Looks like a catch, take the offer it's $1/mile.


Door Dash needs to be at least $2.50 a mile.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> I have to say i'm impressed with the way this guy beat the heck out of this car.


Good acceleration too.
Hyundai's are great for ride share.

Besides police chases.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1981 rates........................


Lies, DoorDash didn't exist in 1981.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I really don’t understand these police chases, as exciting as they are to watch. It’s lucky no one was killed in that chase.

Impressive performance from a midrange car. I’m guessing that criminal has driven faster cars at their limits before.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I really don't understand these police chases, as exciting as they are to watch. It's lucky no one was killed in that chase.
> 
> Impressive performance from a midrange car. I'm guessing that criminal has driven faster cars at their limits before.


Midrange?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Midrange?


Hyundai Sonata: mid-priced, middle of the road performance, not especially fast or slow.

Correction: Elantra. Still, same deal and same performance level.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I really don't understand these police chases, as exciting as they are to watch. It's lucky no one was killed in that chase.
> 
> Impressive performance from a midrange car. I'm guessing that criminal has driven faster cars at their limits before.


He made the mistake of driving on the shoulder and blew a tire. I guess he's not a biker. Every biker knows you never drive on the shoulder - the Nail Fairy comes down each night and sprinkles nails, screws and other detritus all over it.

This guy deserved to get away. Amazing driving skills.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ok not a car chase video but a chase video none the less. Never gets old.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Ok not a car chase video but a chase video none the less. Never gets old.


I don't know if anyone will get the reference, but "Police chase down llamas on the lam" is pretty much a SimCity newspaper headline. &#127961;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I really don't understand these police chases, as exciting as they are to watch. It's lucky no one was killed in that chase.
> 
> Impressive performance from a midrange car. I'm guessing that criminal has driven faster cars at their limits before.


Hyundais Flat out RUN !


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Hyundais Flat out RUN !


Very slowly, relative to their Japanese peers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Lies, DoorDash didn't exist in 1981.


The existence of Fl*oor* Tr*ash* or non-existence is neither relevant nor to the point, Sirrah. The point is that those mileage rates are from 1981.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The existence of Fl*oor* Tr*ash* or non-existence is neither relevant nor to the point, Sirrah. The point is that those mileage rates are from 1981.


Of course it's relevant. Those are generic delivery rates you are referring to. Dashers and UberEats Drivers are it's own category and therefore past points of reference can be disregarded.

It's like a hard drive worker saying they use to be able to sell floppy disk for $30 for 1mb back in ancient times but now $30 can get you a 1TB hard drive. Different products, different time, different pay. Can't be compared.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Dashers and UberEats Drivers are it's own category and therefore past points of reference can be disregarded.


Baseless assumptions are what I would expect from a consumer, as most consumers know less than ZERO about this business. You are a prime example of that; your most recent statement is simply one in a series of baseless statements that you make with regularity.

Delivery has changed little since it was invented. The window dressing is different, but the basic concept is the same. For this reason, past points of reference are still relevant while baseless statements from consumers who know less than nothing are irrelevant.



AveragePerson said:


> It's like a hard drive worker saying they use to be able to sell floppy disk for $30 for 1mb back in ancient times but now $30 can get you a 1TB hard drive. Different products, different time, different pay. Can't be compared.


That comparison is totally meaningless to me as I know less than ZERO about computers. I have a hard enough time working a wireless telephone keypad or even a push button telephone key pad.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

How did this thread turn all needlessly confrontational?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^...........some troll got it off-topic, about what you expect from a troll..........^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> He made the mistake of driving on the shoulder and blew a tire. I guess he's not a biker. Every biker knows you never drive on the shoulder - the Nail Fairy comes down each night and sprinkles nails, screws and other detritus all over it.
> 
> This guy deserved to get away. Amazing driving skills.


You didn't see the spike strips that they laid out? @2:16-ish mark.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> How did this thread turn all needlessly confrontational?


Because Cheapy McCheapskate's in the house


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> How did this thread turn all needlessly confrontational?


You must be new here. &#129315;



TXUbering said:


> You didn't see the spike strips that they laid out? @2:16-ish mark.


MCH laughs at spike strips. It was the detritus that got him.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Baseless assumptions are what I would expect from a consumer, as most consumers know less than ZERO about this business. You are a prime example of that; your most recent statement is simply one in a series of baseless statements that you make with regularity.
> 
> Delivery has changed little since it was invented. The window dressing is different, but the basic concept is the same. For this reason, past points of reference are still relevant while baseless statements from consumers who know less than nothing are irrelevant.
> 
> That comparison is totally meaningless to me as I know less than ZERO about computers. I have a hard enough time working a wireless telephone keypad or even a push button telephone key pad.


Ok I will use a boomer example. It's like saying movie theater experience is the same as renting out DVD from blockbuster (defunct DVD rental) and watching it in the comfort of your home as they are both about watching video on a screen, therefore the cost should be comparable. Of course, that's not the case because they are in their own sub-category and offer different experiences, sure there are similarities but you can't use movie theater cost as reference for DVD rentals...

When you consider DoorDash/UberEats pay structure, you have to factor in the fact:
1. It allows you to work whenever, wherever, and however, you like
2. Gives you customers without you looking
3. Provides technology for you to complete your job easily
ETC...

which completely changes the experience for both the driver and customer that it can't even be compared to old occupation of pizza delivery people...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Very slowly, relative to their Japanese peers.


HYUNDAI IS OUTSELLING TOYOTA WORLDWIDE


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> It's like saying movie theater experience is the same as renting out DVD from blockbuster (defunct DVD rental) and watching it in the comfort of your home as they are both about watching video on a screen, therefore the cost should be comparable.


Your comparison is invalid. You are trying to compare two different things while I am comparing the same thing.



AveragePerson said:


> Of course, that's not the case because they are in their own sub-category and offer different experiences, sure there are similarities but you can't use movie theater cost as reference for DVD rentals...


You can, however, compare the cost of operating a motor vehicle for business purposes in different years. You also can compare the value of your time in different years. You are trying to compare two different things, which you can not do. I am comparing the same things, just in different eras. You can do that.

CRASH goes your chariot.



AveragePerson said:


> When you consider DoorDash/UberEats pay structure, you have to factor in the fact:
> 1. It allows you to work whenever, wherever, and however, you like
> 2. Gives you customers without you looking
> 3. Provides technology for you to complete your job easily
> ETC...


..................irrelevant, at worst; beside the point, at best...........................



AveragePerson said:


> which completely changes the experience for both the driver and customer that it can't even be compared to old occupation of pizza delivery people...


Who told you that I was using pizza delivery people as a point of comparison? Pizza delivery in that era was not compensated in the same way that F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* or Fl*oor* Tr*ash* are to-day. In fact, I doubt that pizza delivery is compensated in the same way as are those two-, to-day. I will admit that I have not asked, though. Perhaps either @Nats121 or @tohunt4me could instruct us on that one. Those two are my go-to boys for relevant and informed information on food delivery.

Pizza delivery would be an irrelevant and invalid comparison; your specialty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.) Hourly pay
2.) 37 cents a mile.
Going & coming back empty.
EVERY MILE
3.) ALL TIPS !
EVERYONE TIPS.

Pizza never pukes.
I play any music i want with pizza.
I drive how i please with pizza.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Of course it's relevant. Those are generic delivery rates you are referring to. Dashers and UberEats Drivers are it's own category and therefore past points of reference can be disregarded.
> 
> It's like a hard drive worker saying they use to be able to sell floppy disk for $30 for 1mb back in ancient times but now $30 can get you a 1TB hard drive. Different products, different time, different pay. Can't be compared.


That $3.50 Doordash payout INCLUDES the tip, so that driver would gross slightly under $1 per mile for that delivery, which isn't nearly enough to be worthwhile.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Your comparison is invalid. You are trying to compare two different things while I am comparing the same thing.
> 
> You can, however, compare the cost of operating a motor vehicle for business purposes in different years. You also can compare the value of your time in different years. You are trying to compare two different things, which you can not do. I am comparing the same things, just in different eras. You can do that.
> 
> ...


Pizza delivery has never been compensated in the same way as Eats and Doordash.

Pizza delivery pay formats vary from shop to shop.

All pizza drivers receive an hourly wage (usually sub-minimum) + tips + mileage. Mileage pay is classified as reimbursement for the use of the driver's vehicle.

Pizza drivers are guaranteed minimum wage for every hour worked. This means that if the combination of hourly wage + tips isn't equal to or greater than minimum wage, the shop has to pay the driver additional pay to bring that driver up to minimum. It doesn't happen very often.

Pizza drivers are employees and receive benefits (minimum wage, FICA, Comp, Unemployment)

Uber Eats and Doordash drivers are alleged ICs and receive no benefits.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You can't outrun the radio.
> 
> Interceptors have speed rated tires, better suspensions and bigger radiators. They can run flat out all day long.


So can I! and do it better, BUT the damned helicopters and radios might still catch me.


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

I’ve always wanted to try to get away... not because I’m doing anything wrong... I just want to see if they can catch me. 🤪


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

S0cialm3nace said:


> I've always wanted to try to get away... not because I'm doing anything wrong... I just want to see if they can catch me. &#129322;


AWAY FROM WHO ?

Its EASIER on a motorcycle than in a car or truck.

If you like Adrenaline . . .
You will love a long chase.

Do you like being in car wrecks?
Being shot at ?
Being outnumbered ?


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> AWAY FROM WHO ?
> 
> Its EASIER on a motorcycle than in a car or truck.
> 
> ...


No no no, I want to know the cop or something. Not a fan of jail. &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You really have to admire the engineering that goes into modern cars. A culmination of 100 years of improvements. Countless hours of development time by countless engineers.



S0cialm3nace said:


> I've always wanted to try to get away... not because I'm doing anything wrong... I just want to see if they can catch me. &#129322;


I have to agree. It's always been a fantasy of mine.



tohunt4me said:


> AWAY FROM WHO ?
> 
> Its EASIER on a motorcycle than in a car or truck.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want anyone else to get harmed in an accident, but I think it would be a fun way to die... in a car accident or being shot at the end of a long chase.

Going to jail or the hospital afterwards sounds like it would suck though. Clean escape or death.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

There are lots of places where one can run flat out without being chased. Out here in the west we have dozens of roads that draw drivers from around the world. The stretch of California hwy 1 from Rockport up top where it joins 101 near Legget is legendary. There are several roads in central Oregon where you can get up to 170 MPH as safe as possible. There are road courses all across America that have open days where you can hot lapp and race the clock.

Go out and get some!

You do not need LE chasing you to get your blood moving


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> There are lots of places where one can run flat out without being chased. Out here in the west we have dozens of roads that draw drivers from around the world. The stretch of California hwy 1 from Rockport up top where it joins 101 near Legget is legendary. There are several roads in central Oregon where you can get up to 170 MPH as safe as possible. There are road courses all across America that have open days where you can hot lapp and race the clock.
> 
> Go out and get some!
> 
> You do not need LE chasing you to get your blood moving


of course! And I am not saying I would actually do this. I would just like to test the theory.
Kinda like trafficat said... just for fun no one hurt...

I would pay to do this at a track if they had a special police chase track car day.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

S0cialm3nace said:


> of course! And I am not saying I would actually do this. I would just like to test the theory.
> Kinda like trafficat said... just for fun no one hurt...
> 
> I would pay to do this at a track if they had a special police chase track car day.


That gives me an idea!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

S0cialm3nace said:


> I would pay to do this at a track if they had a special police chase track car day.


Isn't that just a race? Without consequences, I imagine being chased on a track by a police car would just be a race. If PIT maneuvers and crashing were introduced, that would be an adrenaline rush but pretty dangerous even at a race track.


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Isn't that just a race? Without consequences, I imagine being chased on a track by a police car would just be a race. If PIT maneuvers and crashing were introduced, that would be an adrenaline rush but pretty dangerous even at a race track.


Your not wrong but it's a race against a police car with an officer driving. Plus, I think you have to have PIT and crashes. Just have it built like a derby car.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

S0cialm3nace said:


> Your not wrong but it's a race against a police car with an officer driving. Plus, I think you have to have PIT and crashes. Just have it built like a derby car.


That sounds scary but fun, I have to admit. It's a good idea, but I can imagine a lot of people would object to it, including most track owners.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I have Won a few car chases
& lost a few.

Word of advice . . .
If you hear racing engines & sirens
DO NOT STAND IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET TO SEE WHATS GOING ON.

I ONCE PASSED A JUDGE AT 120 WITH LIGHTS & MOTOR SHUT OFF ON A MOTORCYCLE.

ALL I SAW WAS A WHITE BLUR GO BY . . . INCHES AWAY


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Back to the OP. Yes Hyundai / Kia build solid competitive vehicles. Better and cheaper than Toyota and Honda.


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Back to the OP. Yes Hyundai / Kia build solid competitive vehicles. Better and cheaper than Toyota and Honda.


Your not wrong Hyundai has stepped up their game... and they own Kia. I own a palisade.


----------

